# Interlock options for a portable generator



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

I have a Cutler-Hammer panel in the garage as you can see in the pictures but the main breaker is outside for some reason? So even if I buy a Cutler-Hammer interlocker kit it won't work with what I have. What options do I have for an interlocker kit install?

Option 1 - Can do anything on the power panel in the garage? Move things around ? No idea as I am not an electrician
Option 2 - Can I do something on the box outside with the main breaker only? Will that box take any interlocker kit or I need something custom?

Many thanks


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

JohnWhicker said:


> I have a Cutler-Hammer panel in the garage as you can see in the pictures but the main breaker is outside for some reason? So even if I buy a Cutler-Hammer interlocker kit it won't work with what I have. What options do I have for an interlocker kit install?
> 
> Option 1 - Can do anything on the power panel in the garage? Move things around ? No idea as I am not an electrician
> Option 2 - Can I do something on the box outside with the main breaker only? Will that box take any interlocker kit or I need something custom?
> ...


You would have to check with your power company, but you might be a good candidate for a Generlink on your meter for the generator connection instead of an interlock. The other option is an automated transfer switch.



GenerLink, Backup Generator | Global Power Products


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

Browse Deweb said:


> You would have to check with your power company, but you might be a good candidate for a Generlink on your meter for the generator connection instead of an interlock. The other option is an automated transfer switch.
> 
> 
> 
> GenerLink, Backup Generator | Global Power Products


Thanks partner. yeah the GenerLink is BEAUTIFUL but CenterPoint energy does not allow it 

What is an automated transfer switch? How would that work?


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

JohnWhicker said:


> Thanks partner. yeah the GenerLink is BEAUTIFUL but CenterPoint energy does not allow it
> 
> What is an automated transfer switch? How would that work?


They make automated and manual transfer switches. This would be a separate box between your main breaker outside and the interior load center. You may even be able to replace the outside box with the main breaker with a transfer panel. Here is a good article on the different options:






Transfer Switch Options for Portable Generator


A guide to power transfer switches. Connecting a genset to house- learn your options and cost involved. Find a manual changeover system for under $20.



www.generatorsforhomeuse.us


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Your cheapest and best option would be to have an electrician install a transfer switch such as this Reliance TRC0603C inside your house next to your distribution panel. It has its own built-in interlock, allowing you to safely switch between utility and generator. Move the circuits you want to power from the generator from your existing panel into this box. That'll free up the extra 240 slot you'll need in your distribution panel for the transfer switch supply breaker. That's what I have in my house and I love it. It saves me from having to turn every circuit breaker I'm not powering with the genny off every time I use the genny.


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

Can I just replace the one with the main breaker outside with this transfer panel? *Reliance Controls TWB2006DR Panel/Link Transfer Panel (60A/200A)*



https://www.amazon.com/Reliance-Controls-Corporation-TWB2006DR-Transfer/dp/B00AHTWRDM


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

JohnWhicker said:


> Can I just replace the one with the main breaker outside with this transfer panel? *Reliance Controls TWB2006DR Panel/Link Transfer Panel (60A/200A)*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Reliance-Controls-Corporation-TWB2006DR-Transfer/dp/B00AHTWRDM


Yes, It looks like that would work, replacing your existing outdoor main breaker box. You will still need a generator input box if it's a portable unit. I would check with an electrician first just to verify it's an easy swap. Send him the photos and explain what you want to do.


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

Browse Deweb said:


> Yes, It looks like that would work, replacing your existing outdoor main breaker box. You will still need a generator input box if it's a portable unit. I would check with an electrician first just to verify it's an easy swap. Send him the photos and explain what you want to do.


Thanks much Sir. Yes indeed I do need the generator imput box as well. I will contact a local electrician for this job. I think I found the right solution with your help gents.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Would it be easier to just add a "main" to the CH box in the garage and then have the regular interlock? You'd have a main feeding a main but functionally the added main would isolate the generator power from utility power.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

exmar said:


> Would it be easier to just add a "main" to the CH box in the garage and then have the regular interlock? You'd have a main feeding a main but functionally the added main would isolate the generator power from utility power.


This might be possible, but the cable to the sub panel would need to be a 4 wire feed instead of 3. The electrician would be able to determine if this is a better option in this case.


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

Browse Deweb said:


> This might be possible, but the cable to the sub panel would need to be a 4 wire feed instead of 3. The electrician would be able to determine if this is a better option in this case.


Here is what I am thinking since my panel is full so I can move some things around to quad breakers, make room for the generator braker, add a main breaker and then put in the standard interlick. Do you think this will work and be the most clean approach? What do you gents say?


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

That will probably work, and it is likely cheaper too. Just make sure that box will take quad breakers.A lot of older boxes won't. That's why I went with a separate interlock box/subpanel in my installation. My main box was full and it wouldn't take quad breakers.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

motormonkey said:


> That will probably work, and it is likely cheaper too. Just make sure that box will take quad breakers.A lot of older boxes won't.


My quad slots are all at the bottom of the panel.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Usually a panel diagram with tandem breaker slots will show them:


http://activerain.com/image_store/uploads/4/3/9/8/1/ar133531799718934.jpg



Looks like you have some near the bottom already, so I'm guessing the last 5 slots on each leg are the tandem slots.


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

motormonkey said:


> That will probably work, and it is likely cheaper too. Just make sure that box will take quad breakers.A lot of older boxes won't. That's why I went with a separate interlock box/subpanel in my installation. My main box was full and it wouldn't take quad breakers.


Is never easy hey  Thanks Deweb, it looks like I have some quads in the bottom so I just have to move few things around and it should work.


----------

